# Problem with screen drivers; SISGRKMD.SYS



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

I have recently made a clean install of Windows 7 on my laptop and for some reason I have problems with it.

I have installed the same drivers that I used before but I have problems with my screen drivers it seems. Earlier today I got this:










It seems I have three consistent incidents happening seemingly random.

#1: BSOD like shown in the picture.
#2: Everything freezes except for the cursor which can be moved freely (the cursor will even change to indicate that it's hovering text); after a short while though the cursor will freeze too.
#3: Screen goes black (chance of random lines of noise) but will go back to normal after 1-2 seconds with a balloon popup saying my display drivers crashed and has been restarted.

I'd say #3 happens the most frequently and #1 the least.

It appears that any of the three (a bit unsure about #1 as it hasn't happened that much) happens after something on the screen _changes_, e.g., changing tabs in Chrome or something to do with Flash.

I have attached a BSOD report by following the guide on this forum.  And sorry but the perfmon is in danish. Can't choose language I think. :/

I hope someone has a clue what is happening. 

PS. my screen drivers are the latest from http://w3.sis.com/download/ (SiS IGP: v5.29). edit: I have also tried earlier versions with no luck.

edit2: sorry, didn't actually upload the zip. Now fixed!


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn! Just noticed the BSOD reporting guide also told me to answer some questions. Well, here we go:

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1, 64 bit
Original OS: Vista but I quickly installed 7 as it was during the transition period from Vista to 7 (free upgrade).
OEM or retail: Pretty sure it's a retail version as I got a Windows 7 disc in the mail from the free Vista to 7 upgrade program.
Age of hardware: Bought it about 3 years ago.
Age of OS installation: One month I think.

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo P8700
Video card: SiS671 or SiS672 series. Not sure actually, just know that it is a SiS IGP and there is only one driver available used for both SiS671 and SiS 672 series. SiS Mirage 3 rings a bell but I am in no way sure.
Motherboard: No idea.
PSU: No idea either.

System manufacturer: MM-Vision (a small danish firm); not exactly the manufacturer as I believe the laptop is manufactured as a barebone and then MM-Vision just pops stuff in it. But it is branded Vision Notebook.
Model number: Model under the battery says KFT00.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:* 

Crashes point to a problem with your display card or its drivers. Crashes may also be DirectX related. DirectX comes installed with Windows, so this may indicate Windows corruption. It may also be that you have corrupted drivers or a graphics card hardware problem.


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.




Follow the steps for Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX. To re-install your display card drivers as outlined in the DirectX link, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For NVIDIA:
Uninstall the NVIDIA Graphics Driver (this should uninstall all NVIDIA software and drivers)
Restart your computer
Make sure NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver, NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player, NVIDIA HD Audio Driver, and NVIDIA PhysX System Software are not still listed under Uninstall a program through Control Panel
If any remain of the above, uninstall one at a time
If asked to restart after uninstalling any of the above, do so, and continue uninstalling any remaining NVIDIA items until all are removed

For AMD:
Uninstall AMD Catalyst Install Manager if it is listed (this should remove all AMD graphics software and drivers)
If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers *(this applies to onboard graphics, as well)*:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK



Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts

Remember to try multiple versions of the graphics drivers, download them fresh, and install the freshly downloaded drivers.


I also recommend you update/replace/remove the following drivers: 

*sisagpx.sys Tue Jan 23 23:57:48 2007 (45B7036C)* 
SiS AGP Filter 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*sisagpx.sys* 

*agrsm64.sys Mon Nov 10 08:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)* 
Agere Systems Soft Modem 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*agrsm64.sys* 

*SiSG664.sys Thu Feb 26 02:42:27 2009 (49A66403)* 
SiS191 Ethernet Controller 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SiSG664.sys* 

*bcmwl664.sys Tue Jul 7 18:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)* 
Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter - Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcmwl664.sys* 


To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. ​


*3rd Party Drivers:* 
*The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box: 

```
[FONT=lucida]**************************Thu Oct 18 11:15:10.644 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
[COLOR=red][B]sisagpx.sys                 Tue Jan 23 23:57:48 2007 (45B7036C)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][B]agrsm64.sys                 Mon Nov 10 08:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][B]SiSG664.sys                 Thu Feb 26 02:42:27 2009 (49A66403)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=red][B]bcmwl664.sys                Tue Jul  7 18:45:04 2009 (4A53EC10)[/B][/COLOR]
intelppm.sys                Mon Jul 13 17:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
aswNdis.sys                 Sat Jan  9 14:22:03 2010 (4B48F37B)
amdxata.sys                 Fri Mar 19 10:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
SISGRKMD.sys                Tue Dec 14 23:09:59 2010 (4D085BB7)
tap0901.sys                 Thu Nov 24 11:50:27 2011 (4ECE91F3)
dtsoftbus01.sys             Fri Jan 13 06:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Jun 19 02:50:56 2012 (4FE03D70)
aswFsBlk.SYS                Tue Aug 21 03:04:55 2012 (50334F37)
aswMonFlt.sys               Tue Aug 21 03:05:00 2012 (50334F3C)
aswTdi.SYS                  Tue Aug 21 03:05:01 2012 (50334F3D)
aswKbd.SYS                  Tue Aug 21 03:05:15 2012 (50334F4B)
aswrdr2.sys                 Tue Aug 21 03:05:16 2012 (50334F4C)
aswNdis2.sys                Tue Aug 21 03:05:38 2012 (50334F62)
aswSP.SYS                   Tue Aug 21 03:05:54 2012 (50334F72)
aswSnx.SYS                  Tue Aug 21 03:05:56 2012 (50334F74)
aswFW.SYS                   Tue Aug 21 03:06:08 2012 (50334F80)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 03:43:53.549 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Aug 18 03:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466)
SISGRKMD.sys                Thu Sep 17 01:26:20 2009 (4AB1E49C)
[/FONT]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*sisagpx.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*agrsm64.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SiSG664.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcmwl664.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswNdis.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SISGRKMD.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tap0901.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dtsoftbus01.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswFsBlk.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswMonFlt.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswTdi.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswKbd.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswrdr2.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswNdis2.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswSP.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswSnx.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aswFW.SYS* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys* 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SISGRKMD.sys* 
​

*Analysis:* 
*The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis: 

```
[FONT=lucida]**************************Thu Oct 18 11:15:10.644 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\sirgarry\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\101812-9859-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version [B]7601 [/B](Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]0 days 11:58:22.812[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 116, {fffffa800309e4e0, fffff880066afc20, ffffffffc00000b5, a}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SISGRKMD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SISGRKMD.sys
Probably caused by :[B]SISGRKMD.sys ( SISGRKMD+fc20 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_SISGRKMD.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2532[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1.00
  BIOS Release Date             03/03/2009
  Manufacturer                                  
  Product Name                                                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Oct 15 03:06:47.240 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\sirgarry\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\101512-11091-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version [B]7601 [/B](Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17944.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333
System Uptime:[B]1 days 23:59:22.550[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 116, {fffffa8005431010, fffff88006771c20, ffffffffc00000b5, a}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SISGRKMD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SISGRKMD.sys
Probably caused by :[B]SISGRKMD.sys ( SISGRKMD+fc20 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_SISGRKMD.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2532[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1.00
  BIOS Release Date             03/03/2009
  Manufacturer                                  
  Product Name                                                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct  9 03:19:14.058 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\sirgarry\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100912-10062-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version [B]7601 [/B](Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:53:27.226[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 116, {fffffa80047521e0, fffff88006626c20, ffffffffc00000b5, a}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SISGRKMD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SISGRKMD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]SISGRKMD.sys ( SISGRKMD+fc20 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_SISGRKMD.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2532[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1.00
  BIOS Release Date             03/03/2009
  Manufacturer                                  
  Product Name                                                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct  7 03:43:53.549 2012 (GMT-6)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\sirgarry\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\100712-10998-01.dmp]
Windows 7 Kernel Version [B]7601 [/B](Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]7601[/B].17835.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:38:50.717[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 116, {fffffa80050c4150, fffff880066ab9e0, ffffffffc00000b5, a}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SISGRKMD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SISGRKMD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by :[B]SISGRKMD.sys ( SISGRKMD+f9e0 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)[/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]X64_0x116_IMAGE_SISGRKMD.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2530
CurrentSpeed: [B]2532[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1.00
  BIOS Release Date             03/03/2009
  Manufacturer                                  
  Product Name                                                  
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/FONT]
```


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your analysis. :smile:

I have tried doing the things you said but no luck. Windows doesn't seem to be corrupted and DirectX seems okay too.

The files you pointed out, sisagpx.sys and SiSG664.sys, can't be updated individually I think. I can only download a package with SiSs software and drivers included and I already have the latest version, and have tried older versions already.

I'm thinking about just giving up and formatting everything and installing Windows again. Do you think that would be of any help? :sad:


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

It may, and it is always a good troubleshooting step to do so to determine whether it is a software or hardware problem.

*Backup and Clean Install Windows 7 or Windows Vista*



> *WARNING: *
> *Prior to doing the clean re-install of Windows, it is a good idea to download any network adapter drivers for your system. The drivers should be downloaded from the vendor support site (HP, Dell, etc.) or from the motherboard support site if the system is custom built (Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.). If you have a 3rd party wireless network adapter you installed yourself, make sure you have the drivers for it downloaded from the manufacturer of the wireless device. Save the drivers on a flash drive or external hard drive for use after the clean re-install so you can use your network adapter(s) to obtain Windows updates and drivers.
> 
> Additionally, it is best to download your antivirus software and save it to an external device to have on hand after the clean install. This will prevent having to access the network without proper security protection when the clean install finishes.
> *



Backup any important data to an external hard drive or a flash drive.

If you cannot backup your files from within Windows, Backup Your Important Files Outside Windows.


Gather your license keys for software and for Windows to allow easy use in re-installing or activating Windows and/or programs on your system. Belarc Advisor can help with some license keys, but if your system was pre-built, the license key for Windows will not be the same as that on your sticker. *If your sticker is not readable, contact your vendor for support.*



> *NOTE: *
> For Vendor systems by Dell, HP, etc.: The sticker with the OEM license key will be on the underside of a laptop PC. The sticker with the OEM license key will be attached to the side of a desktop PC.
> 
> For a system pre-built elsewhere, you may find the sticker on the CD or DVD sleeve that the OEM disc came in.





> *WARNING: *
> You must use the OEM license key on the sticker for a clean install if you own a Vendor system. The key given by Belarc Advisor will not work for such systems because that key was automatically installed by the vendor at the factory and can only be installed by that vendor.



Remove the current system from any digital license software, i.e. iTunes and Amazon Unbox Player.


Shut down your system. Disconnect all external hard drives and any internal hard drives that are not being used for Windows installation. This will prevent accidentally formatting the wrong drive or installing Windows in place of important data. 


Insert the Windows Installation Media and restart your system.

Before you can use the installation media, configure your BIOS for the proper boot order. The installation media should be the first option in the boot menu, i.e. your CD/DVD drive or USB drive. 


Refer to your system manual for steps to enter the BIOS and change boot order settings. Most system manuals can be found online through the system manufacturer (Dell, HP, etc.) or motherboard manufacturer (Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.). 


If you cannot find your installation media, please contact your system manufacturer (Dell, HP, etc.) to replace missing recovery discs or contact Microsoft to replace a missing retail copy. If you were not provided with installation media, you may need to purchase a retail copy from an online or local store.


Press a key when given the message to *Press any key to boot from CD or DVD...*


You'll see a screen that says *Windows is loading files...*; this may take a few minutes depending on the speed of your DVD drive or USB drive.


Choose your installation options and click *Next*.









Choose *Install Now*.









Put a tick in *I accept the license terms* (after reading them) and click *Next*. 









Choose *Custom (advanced)*.










Click *Drive options (advanced)*.









Select the partition you want to re-install Windows on and click on *Format*.









If you are sure of your choice for the partition, click *OK*.









Choose the partition to install on and click *Next*.









Windows will begin the installation process. The installation should appear as in the below image:










Once Windows is installed, follow the on screen instructions to set it up. After setup, reconnect all drives you intend to use. 

Once you are ready, install drivers, Windows Updates, and programs in this order:


Install the following drivers first. Obtain drivers from the vendor (HP, Dell, etc.) or from the motherboard support site (Gigabyte, ASUS, etc.) and display card manufacturer (NVIDIA, AMD, etc.) if custom built.


Audio Driver.


Display Card (Graphics Card) Driver.


Chipset Drivers.


USB Drivers.


All other drivers. Also, Identify and Fix Problem Devices


Windows Updates should be installed after drivers. Check optional updates for a list of any missing drivers. Try to find those drivers from your vendor or manufacturer rather than installing through Windows updates if possible. Install all important updates first. Then install optional updates that provide security or stability improvements to the system.


Install programs one at a time with a restart after each installation. If you were having problems previously that resulted in a clean re-install, do your normal routine for a while after each program installation to determine whether that program might have been causing conflicts on the system.


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay, I will try to do a clean install later today. Thanks for the guide. :smile:


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

You're welcome. Look forward to when you report back with how things progress.


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

I have now done a clean install of Windows 7. So far everything looks good but it's hard to say if the problem is fixed. 

One significant difference that I have noticed is that dreadful sound bug is gone!! I'm crazy happy to have that fixed! It was a bug thing that added a kind of popping noise whenever sound was playing. The popping would get more noticeable when doing stuff like scrolling a webpage or if I raised the sound quality under advanced audio settings (bitrate and frequency).

But it's gone! :dance: I have done countless clean installs all having the same annoying sound bug. The only difference with this current clean install is that I followed your guide. I installed the audio driver before anything else. Can that really make a difference? :huh: I'm not too keen on experimenting with it now that it finally works after 2 years. Lol!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

I wouldn't expect the order to make too much of a difference. Many say you should install the display card drivers first. I choose the audio myself because I have a system that has speakers that pop if the drivers are not installed, and I worry it will damage the speakers if I do not install in that order. Since it never caused me any problems to install audio drivers before display drivers, I have added that as my recommended order.

One thing I can think of that might influence the order:
Display cards often have an audio device built in. That device and its drivers can sometimes cause problems with the onboard audio or a soundcard device. It is possible that by installing the audio drivers for your audio device first, it tells Windows that is your preferred device and prevents interference from the display card device.

It may also be that the chipset drivers provide better support when installed after the audio drivers. 

All purely conjecture, but possible explanations.​
At any rate, I'm glad you are happy with performance so far. Let us know after you've had a chance to do your routine longer, i.e. a few days, and post back how the system is responding. 

If you have any crashes, which I really hope you do not and all is solve, please post back with the new crash reports. 

Best wishes!


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm back, sadly. I just had a crash #2. :sad:



> #2: Everything freezes except for the cursor which can be moved freely (the cursor will even change to indicate that it's hovering text); after a short while though the cursor will freeze too.


I was browsing around in Chrome when it happened. I am certain that the computer keeps running in the background because sounds also keeps playing (but stops after a while) and the CPU and WiFi leds are blinking as if nothing had happened. And I can also press a hardware button that toggles WiFi so the WiFi led turns off.

There was no BSOD so I am unsure whether I should make the same data collection as before?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, please collect the data as before. It will provide us with clues as to possible hardware or software conflicts that might cause the system to hang as you describe.


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

Here it is.

Like last time I closed "BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_" before it finished because it again didn't continue from "Waiting for SystemInfo...". Just kept repeating that. Not sure if that is an issue? Forgot to mention it last time... :sad:

:smile:


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

A driver is missing from your system:


```
N ACPI \ CPL0002 \ 2 & DABA3FF & 1 The drivers for this device are not installed.
```

That is a driver for your battery. 

Unfortunately, I cannot read your event viewer logs since they are not in English. 


Click Start Menu
Type eventvwr into Search programs and files (do not hit enter)
Right click eventvwr.exe and click Run as administrator
Expand Custom Views
Click Administrative Events
Go through and find re-occurring errors/warnings associated with your system.
Google those errors and the descriptions (in English)


----------



## sirgarry (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think I have that driver for the battery, sadly. When I bought my laptop there followed a CD with drivers and software. I have installed all the drivers except for the modem and fingerprint scanner; I never use any of those.

eventvwr doesn't tell much. I have a couple of re-occuring DNS and dhcp errors/warnings but that is probably because my router is quite bad (crashes sometimes). The descriptions say stuff like "DNS-servers didn't respond", "Timeout waiting for transaction response from Wlansvc"...

Prior to my last crash there is a window of 7 hours with no warnings/errors. :sad: So I suppose there is nothing to see there?

Here are some of the other error/warning descriptions:



> Application 'C:\Program Files\SiS VGA Utilities\SiSTray.exe' (pid 2800) cannot be restarted - Application SID does not match Conductor SID.
> 
> Application 'C:\Windows\System32\mmc.exe' (pid 2712) cannot be restarted - Application SID does not match Conductor SID.
> 
> ...


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Those may indicate a corrupted installation, hard disk issues, or possibly a virus. 


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs and with Automatically fix file system errors checked for all SSDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs but *not for SSDs*. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

If you have an SSD, make sure the following are up to date:
SSD firmware
BIOS Version
Chipset Drivers
Hard disk controller drivers/SATA drivers
If you have a Marvell IDE ATA/ATAPI device, make sure the drivers are up to date from the Intel site or Marvell site and not from your motherboard/vendor support site.


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.


----------

